# Just Got Back



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got back from a weekend trip to Abilene State Park. Checked in on Friday and was told they upgraded me to a vacant "host site" with a sewer!!

Weather was great. Set up camp and went to the pool. Not too crowded, either.

But, then .....someone comes knocking on my door about 9:30 PM. Never had that happen before. Park Ranger wanted to notify me a severe thunderstorm with 60 MPH winds and hail was due in about 10 minutes. DW and I scurried to get the chairs put up and the awning up. Just started raining when we got done. Turned on the television and watched the local news. Large thunderstorm over Buffalo Gap (where the state park is with 70 MPH winds, trees down, lightning, hail!

We hunkered down in the Outback and waited it out. Wind blew pretty good for a couple of minutes, small hail and heavy rain. Lightning provided a show while we went to sleep.

Next morning, everything was cleared up. We could tell where the water had pooled at the campsite, though.

Another great day on Saturday. Warm, gentle brreze, and more time for swimming at the park's pool. Son and his wife and littlest grandaughter came out for supper. They left and the rain hit again. Another thunderstorm. Same thing. 60-70 MPH winds, large hail, haeavy rain. This time there was no warning. Just got the awning up (in the rain and wind) and hurried inside to wait it out.

Same thing....wind blew for a while, lightning, small hail, rain. This morning, everything was wet. Except the inside of the Outback.

Let stuff dry out and packed up and headed home. Didn't have to stop by the dump station since we had our own sewer.

Had a great weekend. Came home, picked up about a dump truck load of fallen limbs from our trees, cleaned out the pool, went swimming, and just returned the grandkids to their rightful parents.

Settling down for a rest (Outbackers.com style).

Hope y'all's weekend was as good.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, Mark...you made it. And what is this, your 27th time to Abilene, State Park?









When do I get a review of Lake Colorado City?

Randy


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

Sounds like an exciting trip! I just returned myself from dry camping 5 days in Colorado. Me and the boy went dirt bike riding near Alomosa Colorado. The Kargaroo performed great!

Have a fun trip in Port A.... wish we could make it down there to join ya for a night. HMMMMMMMMMM

Happy Camping

Bryan


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad to hear you made it a good trip, anyway.

Welcome back.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds like you faired the storms just fine. I bet it was a bit tense with the hail and winds. Glad to hear the Outback performed well for you


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Mark sounds like you had an interesting weekend with the weather
Glad you made it back safe and sound

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a wild weekend, Mark!

It's good to hear you - and your Outback - weathered it in stride!








Any pictures?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad you weathered the storm ... and of course had a great time !

David


----------

